# Berocca or other



## Fubar (4 Feb 2012)

Anyone use Berocca tablets in their water bottle? I generally just use water as OJ gives me stomach cramps for some reason, had a look at other thread re this and it seems to be either water or home-made concotions - to be honest I don't have the time!

I've had a look at the contents of Berocca and it seems like it may be useful, no sugar though so I'm not sure what the impact would be. Any other thoughts? I just want something easy, that tastes ok and does me some good without any adverse effects.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## cyberknight (4 Feb 2012)

I liked the high 5 zero cal tablets if you only want electrolytes .

The SIS energy drink(psp 22)
is nice as well in original as its not got a real flavour.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Feb 2012)

In my large ~ 1L bottle I have 1 Berocca, 1 Nuun Electrolyte orange and Ginger with 2 Dextrosol tabs and my Aspirin if I'm off for an early ride (I usually have Berocca and aspirin in the morning to wash down B-blockers and Statins etc anyhow). It seems to work really well and more drinkable than PSP etc. I don't think it'll do much harm.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (5 Feb 2012)

Depends how far I'm going and how long it's going to take! I'll have plain water and also a bottle with watered down apple juice and a teaspoon of honey. On a cold day with a long journey ride I'll include a flask of tea in my backpack.


----------



## Fubar (8 Feb 2012)

Thanks for replies, may give it a go with 1 plain bottle and one "modified" and see - will update once I've tried it. Mark


----------

